# Batavia, IL 1500pt 40k Tourney @ Draxtar Games



## MarshalMathis

One Forge World model allowed per army if you can bring printed rules. $10.00 entry five goes to store credit. 



1375 Wind Energy Pass​
Batavia, Illinois 60510
Phone(630) 454-4585Website[URL="http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdraxtargames.com&h=nAQEf7HFx&s=1"]http://draxtargames.com


[/URL]


----------

